# اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟



## veronika (17 سبتمبر 2007)

من موسوعة  جينيس....

-في احد الحقول تناولت احد العاملات ماء بارد و لكنها اصيبت بالذعر  عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء فاسرعت الى المنزل و شربت مبيد حشري فحدثت لهل تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى

-غرق عامل يدعى" روبرت هيرشي" كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة اوننغتون  بولاية بنسلفانيا بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشيكولاتة

-بدا  عامل البناء الانجليزي  "اليكس ميتشل" الضحك بدون السيطرة على نفسه و هو يشاهد مسرحية كوميدية(ذي غودير) و بعد نصف ساعة سقط ميتا

-في وارسو(بولندا)غضبت امراة غضبا شديدا عندما ابلغها زوجها انه سيتركها لدرجة انها القت نفسها من نافذة في الدور العاشر و في هذة اللحظة  كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى فوقعت زوجته عليه و قتبته و عاشت هي

-تعرض"هنري زيغلاند" من تكساس لاطلاق النار من شقيق محبوبته و لكن الطلقة اصابته بعد عشرين عام فقد اخطا الاخ اصابة "زيغلاند" و استقرت في شجرة قريبة و عندما قام "زيغلاند " بنسف جذع الشجرة بعد ذلك بعشرين عاما انطلقت الطلقة و اصابته في راسه فقتلته في الحال

-كانت اربعة من المشعوذات في مدينة من المكسيك يقمن باعداد جرعة من خليط يستخدمنه في الشعوذة و لكن اثناء  قيامهن بغلي الخليط السحري من الاعشاب  و الامونيا في مرجل ماتت الساحرات الاربعة بسبب الابخرة المتصاعدة
.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Messias (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جدا و شيق veronika
ربنا يبارك حيات ك 

فعلا غريبه قوى 

-تعرض"هنري زيغلاند" من تكساس لاطلاق النار من شقيق محبوبته و لكن الطلقة اصابته بعد عشرين عام فقد اخطا الاخ اصابة "زيغلاند" و استقرت في شجرة قريبة و عندما قام "زيغلاند " بنسف جذع الشجرة بعد ذلك بعشرين عاما انطلقت الطلقة و اصابته في راسه فقتلته في الحال :yaka:


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههه بجد جمدين اوي مرسي يا veronika و حلوة حكاية الشجرة ديه


----------



## veronika (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> موضوع جميل جدا و شيق veronika
> ربنا يبارك حيات ك
> 
> فعلا غريبه قوى
> ...


ميرسي على مرورك يا messias و فعلا موضوع الطلقة دة غريب اوي و هما ال6 حالات اغرب من بعض و ربنا يباركك


----------



## veronika (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> هههههههههههههههههه بجد جمدين اوي مرسي يا veronika و حلوة حكاية الشجرة ديه




ميرسي على ردك يا ملك و الحمد لله انها عجبتك ربنا يباركك


----------



## monlove (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

فعلا كل واحدة اغرب من التانية 
شكرا علي موضوعك


----------



## G E O R G E (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

شكرا ليك على الموضوع دة بس بلأاش سيرة الموت دى الدنيا حلوة برضو شوية يعنى مش كلها


----------



## veronika (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> فعلا كل واحدة اغرب من التانية
> شكرا علي موضوعك



ميرسي  على مرورك و ربنا يباركك


----------



## veronika (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> شكرا ليك على الموضوع دة بس بلأاش سيرة الموت دى الدنيا حلوة برضو شوية يعنى مش كلها



اه الدنيا حلوة وكل حاجة بس دول  مش عاديين و فيهم حاجات تضحك و ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

-في وارسو(بولندا)غضبت امراة غضبا شديدا عندما ابلغها زوجها انه سيتركها لدرجة انها القت نفسها من نافذة في الدور العاشر و في هذة اللحظة كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى فوقعت زوجته عليه و قتبته و عاشت هي   

مش عارف  بس من ساعه ما قريتها  وعمال اضحك


----------



## veronika (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> في وارسو(بولندا)غضبت امراة غضبا شديدا عندما ابلغها زوجها انه سيتركها لدرجة انها القت نفسها من نافذة في الدور العاشر و في هذة اللحظة كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى فوقعت زوجته عليه و قتبته و عاشت هي
> 
> مش عارف بس من ساعه ما قريتها وعمال اضحك



اه  ما  هي  حالتها  صعبة  ليك حق  تضحك  ميرسي  على مرورك  ربنا يباركك


----------



## sondos_m2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

-غرق عامل يدعى" روبرت هيرشي" كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة اوننغتون  بولاية بنسلفانيا بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشيكولاتة

دى غريبة جدا

-في وارسو(بولندا)غضبت امراة غضبا شديدا عندما ابلغها زوجها انه سيتركها لدرجة انها القت نفسها من نافذة في الدور العاشر و في هذة اللحظة  كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى فوقعت زوجته عليه و قتبته و عاشت هي

احسن برضه يستاهل
-تعرض"هنري زيغلاند" من تكساس لاطلاق النار من شقيق محبوبته و لكن الطلقة اصابته بعد عشرين عام فقد اخطا الاخ اصابة "زيغلاند" و استقرت في شجرة قريبة و عندما قام "زيغلاند " بنسف جذع الشجرة بعد ذلك بعشرين عاما انطلقت الطلقة و اصابته في راسه فقتلته في الحال

ودى غريبة جدا جدا
-موضوع جميل


----------



## man4truth (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## veronika (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> غرق عامل يدعى" روبرت هيرشي" كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة اوننغتون بولاية بنسلفانيا بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشيكولاتة
> 
> دى غريبة جدا
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي  اوي على مرورك الجميل دة و ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> شكرا جزيلا



ميرسي على مرورك و ربنا يباركك


----------



## بتول لرب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

الرب معكم


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على الموضوع الذيذدة يا veronika

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## girl of my lord (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل قوووى بس انا فرحانه في الزوج اللي مات لما زوجته وقعت عليه يستاهل
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asula (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

صدق اغرب شي
مشكور على الموضوع والله يوفقك​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

حاجات غريبة اوي بجد

بالذات المجنونة اللي شربت مبيد علشان شوية نمل ههههههه

شكرا يا فرونيكا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



veronika قال:


> من موسوعة  جينيس....
> 
> -في احد الحقول تناولت احد العاملات ماء بارد و لكنها اصيبت بالذعر  عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء فاسرعت الى المنزل و شربت مبيد حشري فحدثت لهل تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى
> 
> ...



مؤزيين فى حياتهم ومؤزيين فى مماتهم وحتى تفكيرهم سازج علشان يعرفوا البنات احنا بنستحمل اد ايه:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## veronika (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> الرب معكم


ميرسي على مرورك


----------



## sunny man (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

فعلا حالات غريبة و شكرا على نشرها


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> الرب معكم​


ميرسي على مرورك​


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع الذيذدة يا veronika
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي على مرورك يا ينبوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> ههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل قوووى بس انا فرحانه في الزوج اللي مات لما زوجته وقعت عليه يستاهل
> هههههههههههههههههه


اه عندك حق يستاهل اخد جزائه 
ميرسي على مرورك


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> صدق اغرب شي
> مشكور على الموضوع والله يوفقك


*ميرسي يا asula على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> حاجات غريبة اوي بجد
> 
> بالذات المجنونة اللي شربت مبيد علشان شوية نمل ههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا فرونيكا علي الموضوع الجميل



*ميرسي يا كوبتك على مرورك 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> مؤزيين فى حياتهم ومؤزيين فى مماتهم وحتى تفكيرهم سازج علشان يعرفوا البنات احنا بنستحمل اد ايه


*ليه كده يا يوحنا 
انت كده بتلعب في عداد عمرك ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي على مروررك​*


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> فعلا حالات غريبة و شكرا على نشرها


*ميرسي على مرورك يا صني 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## merj07 (14 أغسطس 2008)

veronika قال:


> من موسوعة  جينيس....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 مشكور على  موضوعك    فعلا غريبين


----------



## veronika (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

​


> مشكور على موضوعك فعلا غريبين


ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل*
*ميرسى خالص يا فيرونيكا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## veronika (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> موضوع جميل
> ميرسى خالص يا فيرونيكا
> ربنا يباركك



*
ميرسي اوي على مرورك وردك الرقيق ده
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Mina Darwish (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يافيرونيكا علي الموضوع الرائع ده

God Bless You


----------



## veronika (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

*ميرسي على مرورك يا مينا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أغسطس 2008)

هههههه


فعلا  طرق جميلة

جاري التجربة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2008)

*مووضوع جمييييييييل ميرررسى يا قمرررررر وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## veronika (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> هههههه
> 
> 
> فعلا طرق جميلة
> ...



*ميرسي يا امجد على مرورك 
بس اوعى تكون هتجرب بجد 
الحياه حلوة برده هههههههه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اغرب 6 حالات وفاة في التاريخ..؟؟؟؟*



> مووضوع جمييييييييل ميرررسى يا قمرررررر وربنا يباركك



*ميرسي اوي يا دونا على مرورك 
نورتي الموضوع يا جميله​*


----------



## porio (2 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا اغرب حالات موت سمعتها 

ربنا يستر عليا ومتكتبونيش فى الصفحة دى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> ]بدا عامل البناء الانجليزي "اليكس ميتشل" الضحك بدون السيطرة على نفسه و هو يشاهد مسرحية كوميدية(ذي غودير) و بعد نصف ساعة سقط ميتا


عشان شكلى هاموت من كتر الضحك زى صاحبنا دة

ميرسى لتعبك وربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 فبراير 2009)

بجد اغرب 6 حلات وفاه 
حاجات غريبه
الى يعيش ياما يقرا
ربنا يبارك تعبك خير​


----------



## loloadly (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا  على الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا فيرونيكا
على تعب محبتك
وحقا كل موتة اغرب من الاخرى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتنى الى شربت مبيد حشرى دى هههههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع لذيذ ميرسى يا veronika*


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااا فيرونيكا

ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــفه 

ميررررررسى يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## veronika (17 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي يا جماعه
على الردود الجميله و المشجعه
ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (17 يونيو 2009)

*حكايات غريبه 
بس الموضوع جامدااااااااا
شكرااااااااااااا*


----------



## veronika (17 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسي يا ميري على مرورك
نورتي يا قمر
بنا يباركك​*


----------

